# Dosing question :)



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

Ok im just double checking to make sure that this dosing amount is ok. Here are some specs first:
100 gallon
co2 pressurized on ph controller
ph-6.6-6.7
kh-3
gh-4
2 wpg on 9-10hrs per day.

On sunday, tuesday, and thursday I dose:
.5 tsp of kno3
1/5 kh2po4
1 tsp k2so4

on monday, wednesday, and friday I dose:
1/8 csm+b

I just want to make sure that this is all in balance as far as nitrate/phosphate ratios go and any other ratios i dont know about..lol.
If I need to change anything let me know!


----------



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

Go by the chart in the EI dosing guide for a 100+ gal tank. The amounts you have are way low.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

where is the EI dosing guide?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

but can these amounts apply for only 2wpg?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For a 2.0 wpg, I would use the dosage for the one recommended below your particular tank size, and go from there. That way you can ensure that you are getting all the nutrients, and not overly overdosing the fertilizers. If you start to see any deficiencies in the new growth then steadily increase the dosages until you see healthy growth all around.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Two watts per gallon on a 100 gallon tank is not low light. It should be enough light to grow almost everything. Possibly it could be called moderate light, but not low.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

the EI dosing doesnt list for phosphate dosing. I know that there is a ratio on nitrate and phosphate. So if i added 3/4 tsp. of nitrate then how much phosphate should i add?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

3/4 tsp KNO3 - Nitrates
¼ tsp KH2P04 - Phosphates
¼ tsp K2SO4 - Potassium (optional)
+/- ¼ tsp Plantex.

You don't have to worry too much about the exact ratios. Remember these are all estimative doses, it doesn't have to completely exact. You can add a "pinch" more of each if you fill that the plants are showing deficiencies. At 2.0 wpg you'll be fine dosing the above amounts. But FYI the above in a 100 gallons, is 3:1 N to P

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

3/4 tsp KNO3 - Nitrates
¼ tsp KH2P04 - Phosphates
¼ tsp K2SO4 - Potassium (optional)
¼ tsp Plantex.

You don't have to worry too much about the exact ratios. Remember these are all estimative doses, it doesn't have to completely exact. You can add a "pinch" more of each if you feel that the plants are showing deficiencies. At 2.0 wpg you'll be fine dosing the above amounts. But FYI the above in a 100 gallons, is 3:1 N to P

-John N.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

ok thank you very much john n.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

BTW if you look at my original dosing regimen I had close to the same amount in teaspoons but i had more potassium which i dosed at 1 teaspoon. Should i decrease that to 1/4 tsp or dose it matter?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The increase dosage from both KNO3 and KH2PO4 should provide sufficient potassium levels for the tank, hence the optional dosage of K2SO4. But if you were to dose it, go with 1/4 tsp of K+

-John N.


----------

